# michelin pro4 service course tire pressure



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Do these need more or less PSI than usual? I couldn't quite figure it out.
It's smooth but it's a bit buzzy


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

That will depend greatly on what your "normal" PSI is, what width you purchased and what ride quality v/s grip characteristics you prefer.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

i'm running 105-110 on GP4000s 23 for example?
the Pro4 seem to corner well and have lower rolling resistance.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

PoorCyclist said:


> i'm running 105-110 on GP4000s 23 for example?
> the Pro4 seem to corner well and have lower rolling resistance.


I will assume you bought 23mm....

Run the same pressure. Evaluate performance. Good? Bad? Adjust pressure if required and evaluate performance again.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I run 100 in the front and 105 in the rear. Works great for me.


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

PoorCyclist said:


> i'm running 105-110 on GP4000s 23 for example?
> the Pro4 seem to corner well and have lower rolling resistance.





Rokh On said:


> I run 100 in the front and 105 in the rear. Works great for me.


And the both of you weigh...how much again?


----------



## DevinB12 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've got the Boyd Vitesse 23mm rims with the Pro 4 endurance 25 mm tires...I'm 185lbs...what pressure would you recommend? i've been running 95 psi front, 100 psi rear...is that to high? what is the lowest i should run?


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm running Pro 4's in size 25 @ 100 front and 110 psi rear, and for me it's the sweet spot.

That's about 15-25 less psi than what I always ran on Vitt EVO and Diamante tires.

I weigh 187.

YMMV.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelin Bicycle USA - A better way forward®


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

145 lbs, 23c, latex tubes, 120psi both, very nice ride, spin up very quickly,
hold speed remarkably well.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Ouch. 165lb 90 front 100 rear with 23c on HED C2 rims.


----------



## Hughes326 (Aug 31, 2012)

I will assume you bought 23mm....


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Pro 4 25mm on HED C2 rims (23mm) - Weight 145

80 front - 85 rear

really nice in all ways


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

askmass said:


> I'm running Pro 4's in size 25 @ 100 front and 110 psi rear, and for me it's the sweet spot.
> 
> That's about 15-25 less psi than what I always ran on Vitt EVO and Diamante tires.
> 
> ...


What width rims (standard? 23mm?) do you use?


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

There's so many variables in this equation:

road surface
rider weight
rim profile
wheel characteristics


----------

